# Fun Halloween Pictures for Projects



## serephina (Oct 10, 2008)

I have been having fun printing up some great pictures I have found randomly online to use in different projects and props. I use glossy photo paper and on some of them i've attatched them to black poster board to make the prop stand out better. Does anyone else do this? I would love to see any of your finished projects for ideas and inspiration. 

Picture #1 I used as a "Head in a Jar" and it looks very realistic and creepy!
Picture #5 I glued onto a tall large bottle that I spray painted black and created a label describing it as a "ghost caught in a bottle - do not open" type of prop. I will post a picture today.


----------



## wickedwillingwench (Sep 16, 2011)

those are great. I think i'm gonna steal a few and put them on candles.


----------



## serephina (Oct 10, 2008)

wickedwillingwench said:


> those are great. I think i'm gonna steal a few and put them on candles.


I bought some of those tall religious candles from Dollar Tree and I print out cool pics and wrap around the original label. They look really cool 

I have some other really cool pictures if you would like them as well; Just let me know.


----------



## serephina (Oct 10, 2008)

Here are some more.


----------

